# TOWING CAPABILITIES



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

So with my 87 hb 4x4 m/t what is the typical capabilites for towing with these things, its got the z24, what is the max that you would tow.

I'd like to get an aluminum boat to tow behind this thing, possibly a pop up tent trailer. I can't even guess what a tent trailer weighs, but im fairly sure that it could do an aluminum boat and trailer.

I of course first have to figure out why it keeps acting like its got a miss any time i reach a steady speed, LOL don['t wanna loose the load im towing when it hiccups and jerks the whole damn truck


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u ever read the codes??

generally you do not tow any thing that weighs more than the truck you are driving..

also it is not so much that it can't pull the weight it is that you can't stop it...


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

No zane, haven't read the codes and I don't even know how too, is it something that can be done at home? Like on my wifes sidekick, you have to make a jumper wire and jump between 2 spots on this plug on the passenger side to get it to flash the codes.

If it can be done at home, pictures are worth a thousand words for me. I'm not the most mechanically inclined person in the world, but I always am willing to give it a try. Terrible at electronics LOL.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I towed a 86 Sentra with mine, on a car dolly... Like Zane said its stopping that can be a challenge


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the sticky at the top of this forum..


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay so now that I read the whole first line of the sticky, I see it was inclusive of HB, first time I was on this site, i just read the part about pathfinder.

So this is how lucky I am.

When I turn my ignition switch to the accesory position, the only lights I have are a headlamp, oil, brake, battery and seatbelt, and there is what looks to be a light above fuel gauge that doesn't light up when its turned to accesory, don't know if it works, and don't want to run it low enough to find out LOL.

You can clearly see all these lights on the cluster with out turning the key to accesory. I don't see any other light on the speedo cluster at all.

I have no idea why?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the codes are accessed from the ecm ..

the ecm lights are on the ecm..

so why r u looking at the dash lights..

i know in that sticky it shows u the lights on the ecm..

so again.. why are u looking at the dash lights ???


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

sorry, every other car does it by blinking check engine light, i got it now, will try this out this weekend when I do the tuneup. I should say every other car i've owned that I checked for codes, it made your check engine light blink and you counted those blinks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

turn the key on turn the ecm knob on it will blink 1 2 3 4 5 ..these are the modes 

when it blinks three times turn the ecm knob off and record the codes..

three is the stored trouble codes...

"it's like i am talking to my wifes sisters kids or somthin..."


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

yes zane, as i said, PREVIOUS cars, i understand the led light, and I can count the blinks. I've never owned a car that didn't have a check engine light and that you could read the code right off the ecm

and thank you


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well then what were the codes ??


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry Zane, my niece rolled her vehicle in spokane on friday night at they took her to Sacred Heart Medical center, I had to drive my sister over there she was too hysterical about it to make the 3 hour drive, didn't get back till 6 this morning. I promise I will post as soon as I get those codes.


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

okay read the codes, i got a code 41 and a 32, EGR and intake fuel temp. I'm pretty sure on the EGR it just needs replaced, but the intake fuel temp I'm not sure what to do on that. I just did the first basic scan that was listed in the sticker and those are the 2 codes that popped up.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got yer codes mixed up 

1986.5-1995 Nissan ECU Flash Codes(all engines)
...
32 EGR Function.
...
41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor.


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, I actually checked the codes saturday, i was impressed i remembered them until today, at least I only got what they were backwards LOL


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well what happened with sissy..?


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

they kept my niece overnight for observation, no broken bones, concussion and bruising is about it. My boss bought the Durango to set up in our salvage yard so I got to see it on Wednesday, looking at it she's lucky all she got was a concussion and bruising. Its amazing some of the cars that we get in here, that the air bags don't go off. The only straight piece of sheet metal on this whole thing is the doors on the passenger side. It flipped end over end, and landed on left side. She was very lucky.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

durango.. road hard and put away bent...


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, she's from a small town, only had her license for 2 months, and was driving in a big town, even though she's in college, she's still kinda ditsy.

Any insight on those codes, like I said, pretty much just going to have to replace egr. But curious about what to do on the other code.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what codes..?


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

had to go back and look at my earlier posting on this, it was a code 41 and a 32. Like I said, i'm sure all i can really do is replace the egr, but I'm not sure about the intake fuel temp sensor.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u can check the vacumn going to the egr..


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Just as an FYI, my truck also dropped the Air Intake Sensor code, turns out the 22 gauge (guessing, read very thin) wire they used on the sensor eventually snapped. Luckily they take about 3 minutes to replace and I think i paid about $40 for it. If you believe the FSM I now get better gas mileage because the computer supplies the correct temperature air to the engine. Can't say I noticed but the thought was enticing.


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

2 things then, first for zane, how would I go about checking the vacuum on the egr, and is there really a way to test an egr?

And for Lucid, did you mean code 32? I don't have my sheet here so I'm not sure what 22 was. If so, by FSM do you mean an actual OEM Nissan book? I've learned that I don't really like Chiltons after spending the last three months working on my wifes Suzuki only to find out in a Suzuki forum similar to this, that the Chiltons manual is very rarely correct especially when regarding torque specs. So that being said, do you have a pic of this wire?


----------

